

Rekapi Presentation - A keyframe animation library - TechSB
http://www.techspringboard.com/bayquery-rekapi/
Jeremy Kahn demonstraits his Rekapi keyframe animation library for JavaScript at the BayQuery Meetup April 27th 2012.
======
TechSB
Call to action: You can learn more about Rekapi at <http://rekapi.com/>. The
project is still young and needs support from the open source community!
Patches are welcome (and accepted), and more demos are needed. If you’d like
to create a Rekapi animation and share it, please tweet it to @jeremyckahn.

